# Mitgliederliste



## kwoddel (23. Aug. 2006)

Hallo 
Ich wollte mal vorschlagen über "Navigation" - "Mitgliederliste" in dieser die Wohnorte bzw. die Postleitzahlen mit einzubringen und zu sortieren zu können. Ich fände es interressant zu sehen wer noch in der Nähe wohnt und mit dem man sich eventuell auch mal kurzschliessen könnte. Möchte auch dazu Eure Meinungen haben.


----------



## Dodi (23. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo Frank!

Ich finde, das ist eine gute Idee - kann ich nur befürworten. - Aber es sind bestimmt einige User dabei, die etwas dagegen haben, wenn zuviel über sie bekannt wird. Wenn ich bedenke, unter was für Pseudonymen manche hier auftreten und auch im Thread nicht einmal ihren richtigen Vornamen nennen...


----------



## ferryboxen (23. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo Frank !!!

Finde das wäre eine SUPERIDEE     

Gruss Lothar aus Frechen .. liegt direkt bei Köln ..


----------



## inge50 (23. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo Frank,

ich bin auch dafür. Die Idee find ich gut.

Aber ich kann mir auch vorstellen, das einige da nicht mitmachen wollen.

Viele Grüße aus Essen
Inge


----------



## Turbochris (23. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo Frank,

genau nach dieser Möglichkeit habe ich vor kurzem gesucht.
Es wäre schön, wenn man dadurch Gleichgesinnte in der Nähe anschreiben könnte um z.B. einen Stammtisch ins Leben zu rufen.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ein Rundmail an alle durch den Administrator schwierig wäre, so dass jeder zustimmen oder ablehnen kann, ob er in dieser Liste dann veröffentlicht wird.

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## mimi (23. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Halli hallo, 
bin auch relativ neu dabei, aber täglich auf der Seite. Ich fände es auch schön, mal mit einem alten Hasen(Fisch) mich austauschen zukönnen.
Wir wohnen in Oberursel nähe Frankfurt/Main.
Und ich habe jede Menge Nachwuchs im Teich, in der Regentonne und (vor den gefrässigen Eltern gerettet)     im Aquarium.

viele Grüsse aus dem Taunus,
Babsi


----------



## Annett (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste-wie finde ich Mitglieder aus meiner Ecke?*

Hallo zusammen,

Ihr könntet ja mal diesen Weg wählen:

Im Portal links oben auf "Mitgliederliste".
Dann in dieser Liste ganz rechts oberhalb "Benutzer suchen" klicken.
Dann auf erweiterte Suche und der Rest erklärt sich dann wahrscheinlich von selbst 
Probiert das mal aus! Hat mir auch erst Joachim zeigen müssen 

Ich denke, die gezielte Suche ist besser, als wenn die Daten sofort auf allem Seiten sichtbar sind. Oder? :?

Bei Gelegenheit werde ich Joachim mal auf Eure Frage hinweisen (sicherlich heute noch) ... er meldet sich bestimmt, wenn er die Zeit dafür findet.


----------



## bonsai (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Moin, 
wer nicht will, der hat schon.
Es kann ja keiner gezwungen werden, diese Informationen mitzuteilen.
Die grundsätzliche Möglichkeit, die freiwillig gegebenen Infos besser nutzen zu können, wäre schon schön.

gruß
Norbert


----------



## gabi (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste-wie finde ich Mitglieder aus meiner Ecke?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ihr könntet ja mal diesen Weg wählen:
> 
> ...



Hi Annett,

das hab ich auch mal probiert und hat nicht so geklappt. Wollte mal schauen wer von den Usern alles in Köln bzw. PLZ 5**** wohnt. Mit dem Erfolg dass er mir alle User die in der PLZ eine 5 haben angezeigt hat. 82051 z.B.
Da wäre eine spezielle Suchfunktion nötig die nur die erste Stelle/n anschaut.


----------



## Annett (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo Gabi,

ich hatte das nur stichprobenhaft mit 04 probiert.. und die ersten beiden Treffer waren richtig 
Man kann auch 04*** eingeben, dann werden aber auch nur die Mitglieder angezeigt die 04*** eingetragen haben. 044** kommt dann nicht 

Ich geb das mal nachher an Joachim weiter....


----------



## filokoch (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte auch nix gegen eine derartige Übersichtstabelle. Letztendlich bleibt es doch jedem selbst überlassen wie viel an Information ins Profil fließt.

Liebe Grüße,

Filo


----------



## Dr.J (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo Annett,

Gabi hat recht. Eine generische Suche mit "*" oder "?" als Wildcard ist in der erweiterten Suche nicht möglich. Vielleicht weiss Joachim ne Lösung.


----------



## Joachim (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo,

ich schau mir das heut abend mal näher an - es ist aber auch so, das man nie weis, ob die angegebene Postleitzahl richtig ist (es wird nur geprüft, ob überhaupt eine angegeben wird ... ). Das mal nur so als Denkanstoß.

Ich hab außerdem mal noch ne Umfrage gaaaanz oben mit eingestellt - für die "Antwortfaulen"  ... ;-)


----------



## gabi (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hi,

jetzt hätt ich die Abstimmung fast verpasst.

Unter dem Aspekt dass sowieso nur diejenigen über Postleitzahl gefunden werden die diese im Profil öffentlich gemacht haben sehe ich da keine Probleme. Ist ja kein Pflichtfeld.


----------



## Thorsten (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

hmmm... die Idee ist ja nicht schlecht, aber wenn ich mir die Phantasienamen hier so anschaue in letzter Zeit, 
glaube ich nicht das viele Leuts die richtige Postleitzahl bekannt geben.

Selbst bei einem Pflichtfeld kann man das nicht überprüfen! 

Schaun wir mal..................


----------



## kwoddel (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo
Überprüfen und so brauch man ja auch nicht, ist doch freiwillig und wenn manche meinen die wollen damit Schienluder  treiben-, ja lassen wir sie doch!! wenn stört`s??? mich nicht!    Aber manche wohnen vielleicht nur eine Strasse weiter und man weiß das nicht!


----------



## Joachim (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

@Thorsten
... nun ja - zwingen könnte man schon, nur ob ich oder ihr das wirklich wollt (an dieser Stelle ein fröhliches "Hallo" an Jörgi ;-) ), das wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Ich geh mich mal schlau machen - kann also etwas dauern.  ;-)


----------



## jochen (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo,

also zwingen würde ich total ablehnen.
Die User die es machen wollen sollen ihre Angaben schreiben, diejenigen die es nicht möchten sollten es eben gehen lassen.


----------



## Annett (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch gegen Zwang.... wir können und wollen das auch gar nicht überprüfen... wozu auch?!
Und wer nicht möchte, der gibt eben 9**** oder sonstwas an. Wenn man dann so jemanden anschreibt und er/sie dann doch nicht im PLZ-Gebiet 9 wohnt... naja, is halt Pech.
Aber Joachim ist schon an einer Sache dran  mehr verrat ich vorerst nicht.


----------



## Joachim (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

@all
Hier wird keiner gezwungen zu irgendwas - wir sind doch nicht wie andere. ;-)

@Annett


Heut Abend wird es wohl soweit sein. Ich will im Anschluss keinen Dank - und erst recht keine Kritik!    ;-)


----------



## Joachim (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

So, es ist nach halb sechs - Abend genug. ;-)

*Ihr findet oben in der Navigation den Link: "Mitgliederkarte"
*
*Eintragen* könnt ihr euch mit dem Link gaaanz unten unter der Karte.  Gebt euer Herkunftsland an (Deutschland z.B.), dann eure Postleitzahl (04422 z.B.) , klickt dann auf "Weiter zu step2" und wählt dort den Ort aus, der eurem entspricht oder wenigstens am nähesten ist. Euren Eintrag in der Karte seht ihr unter umständen nicht sofort - die Karte wird derzeit alle 15 min aktualisiert.

Es ist vielleicht noch nicht "Die Perfekte Lösung" - aber so sollte es erstmal gehen.

Es sind übrigens leider "nur" Deutschland, Östereich und die Schweiz möglich. 

*Bekannte Fehler:*  das "Ö" von Östereich fehlt


----------



## Thorsten (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

na Hallo...warum nicht gleich so 

Ich finds gut *und* habe mich auch schon eingetragen.


----------



## Joachim (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

So, das Ö ist nun drinnen und "Weiter zu step2" heist jetzt "Weiter zu Schritt2". Es darf jetzt kritisiert oder gelobt werden... ;-)


----------



## Turbochris (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo Joachim ,

so einen fixen Betreuer wie Dich hätte ich auch gerne. Meine sind weder so kreativ, noch so schnell!

   Super Lösung   

 Christian


----------



## Dodi (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo Joachim!

Super Lösung - gefällt mir gut!  
Hattu _fein_ gemacht!    
Hab mich schon eingetragen, und es kam anhand meiner PLZ sogar der richtige Stadtteil!


----------



## kwoddel (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Na klappt doch!!!!!!!!!!!

Also Joachim   1 1     




Immer diese Pessimisten


----------



## jochen (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo Joachim,

na wenn gelobt werden darf, dann mach ich das mal...   1


----------



## Dr.J (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo,

Ich lobe dann auch mal öffentlich, auch wenn ich heute nachmittag schon *Beta-Tester*   sein durfte und mein Lob den fleissigen Techniker und seine Assistentin erreicht hat.


----------



## kwoddel (25. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo und Moin !!!
Also das klappte nun ja schon mal gut    und nun müssen die Cheffes das nun mal so setzen, das alle User das auch sehen; also Hinweise darauf geben, sonst verschwindet der Beitrag wieder und keiner weiß Bescheid


----------



## coconut (25. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Danke auch aus *Ö*sterreich


----------



## Khitomer (25. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo,

wollte mich trotz  Pseudonym und nicht richtigem Namen in den Beiträgen in der Mitgliederkarte eintragen... Aber - wie so oft , fehlt mein Wohnland, Dänemark. (Das ist mir in anderen Foren auch schon passiert...) Ich weiss nicht, ob es sich lohnt, nur wegen einem Anonymus Dänemark hinzu zu fügen..? Ich bin halt in den deutschsprachigen Foren unterwegs, weil Deutsch (Schweizerdeutsch) meine Muttersprache ist und ich Dänisch noch nicht so gut kann...

Vielen Dank und Gruss,
Khito (Ariane)


----------



## inge50 (25. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo,

find ich prima, gut gemacht.

Die Karte gefällt mir.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## didio (25. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Jawohl,
habe mich eingetragen - und schon gibt's einen Punkt in Bremen.
Könnte allen hilfreich sein. Zum Beispiel bei Abgabe von Pflanzen oder unerwünschtem Nachwuchs (aber nur im Zusammenhang mit "TEICH").
viele Grüsse 
didio
(werde tatsächlich so genannt im Freundeskreis, auch wenn ich Dieter heiße.)


----------



## Annett (25. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo Khito (oder besser Ariane)   ,

leider läßt sich diese Karte nicht so ohne weiteres erweitern.
Joachim hat versucht mir zu erklären wieso, weshalb, warum.... Fazit: Es wäre ein wirklich immenser Aufwand.
Wenn man alleine schon die Kolonnen an Daten für die drei vorhandenen Länder sieht  
Es wird wohl ohne Länderergänzungen gehen müssen. Sorry!
Zumal keiner garantieren kann, dass die Karte nach einem Softwareupdate noch läuft.


----------



## Khitomer (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo Annett,

das ist schon okay. Ich hab ja hie und da erwähnt, dass ich in DK wohne, und das dürfte genau genug sein, wenn sich jemand interessiert. Danke!

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Frank (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo Kitho,

darf ich fragen wo in DK? Bin dort zur Zeit auf Montage ... Kannst auch per PN antworten.


----------



## Annett (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Da fällt mir doch gleich noch was ein! 

@Khito
falls Du noch in dem auf der Karte sichtbaren Bereich wohnst.. könnte man eventuell per Hand einen Punkt für Dich direkt reinsetzen. Falls da Interesse besteht, einfach mal melden!


----------



## Joachim (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

@all

In der Mitgliederliste kann ab jetzt über die erweiterte Suche nach Usern mit der gewünschten Postleitzahl gesucht werden. Ich meine jedoch, das die Mitgliederkarte die gängigere Lösung darstellt, da sie schneller für eine Übersicht sorgt.


----------



## Khitomer (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo Frank und Annett

ich wohn ca 10 km südlich von Odense, Fyn. Frank, wenn du in der Gegend bist und vorbeischauen möchtest, bist du herzlich willkommen! Genaue Adresse dann per PN.

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Annett (31. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo zusammen,

die Karte füllt sich doch langsam aber sicher  
Sollte es Probleme geben, dann meldet Euch!

@Khito

Ich habe gerade mal nachgesehen, wo das ist 
Ist ja eigentlich noch nicht sooweit wech, aber ob das noch in der Karte liegt 
Ich werde mal mit Joachim reden... wenn der Ortsname "Odense"+Land (Dk) dabei steht und man ungefähr sieht, wo es liegt... das müßte doch reichen, oder?


----------



## Dr.J (31. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo,

ich möcht hiermit auch alle dazu motivieren, sich einzutragen. Es ist sicherlich interessant zu erfahren, ob Teichfreunde in der Nähe wohnen. Ein lokaler Erfahrungsaustausch ist ja durchaus eine reizvolle und sinnvolle Sache. Es sind auch aus solchen lokalen Treffen diverse Freundschaften entstanden. Also ran an die Tastatur.


----------



## euroknacker (31. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hi Frank,
ich kannmich da meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, ist doch eine klasse Sachen wenn man da auf einen Blick sehen kann wer aus der Nähe kommt.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## AndreA (1. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hai Frank, 

auch ich möchte mich da  anschliessen. Ich finde das sehr gut das man weiß woher die User kommen vielleicht sind ja einige Nachbarn und wissen das nicht bzw wußten das noch nicht   

Liebe Grüße
AndreA


----------



## WERNER 02 (1. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Da ich das für eine nützliche,- und überaus sinnvolle "Einrichtung" halte, deshalb habe ich mich schon vor einigen Tagen eingetragen.
Und hoffe, es werden noch viele, am besten noch Alle tun. 

Gruß
Werner02


----------



## ThomasH (1. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hi all,

ich kann meinen Vorpostern nur zustimmen . Ist doch interessant wo die Meute herkommt. So lernt mal auch Deutschland kennen. Weiter so, es sind noch jede Menge Freifläche. 

@Euro, schön dich auch hier zu sehen. Habe dich aber auf der karte nicht gefunden???

gruss
tom


----------



## euroknacker (7. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hi Tom,
das kann nicht sein, bin schon seit ein paar Tagen dort eingetragen.
Du mußt in der Nähe von Bilefeld schauen, dann findest du auch Steinheim, also mich.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## ThomasH (7. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

hi jürgen,

hab dich gefunden..
 
gruss
tom


----------



## Dr.J (13. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo,

ich wollte nur mal das Thema wieder hochholen, damit auch unsere "Neuen" sehen können, dass wir eine Mitgliederkarte besitzen.

Ich wünsche mir weiterhin zahlreiche Eintragungen.


----------



## Dieter (13. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo Andrea,

Du hast geschrieben:



> Hai Frank,
> 
> auch ich möchte mich da anschliessen. Ich finde das sehr gut das man weiß woher die User kommen vielleicht sind ja einige Nachbarn und wissen das nicht bzw wußten das noch nicht
> 
> ...



Andrea, ja ist ja toll das du das toll findest, nur wo ist dann dein Eintrag ???   

viele Grüße

Dieter


----------



## AndreA (14. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hai Dieter, 

mal langsamm, der Eintrag kommt noch  

Liebe Grüße
AndreA


----------



## Dieter (14. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo Andrea,

in diesem oder in welchen Jahr ???    


viele Grüße

Dieter


----------



## AndreA (14. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hai Dieter, 

weil Du es bist habe ich das gerade erledigt so!! also habe ich es tatsächlich in diesem Jahr geschafft   mmußt jetzt nur halt  20 Minuten warten  dann siehste meinen Eintrag  

Liebe Grüße
AndreA


----------



## Dr.J (14. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Kinder, Kinder  Dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein


----------



## Dieter (14. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo Andrea,

na also, es geht doch.......   

viele Grüße

Dieter


----------



## kwoddel (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo
Ich wollte nur noch mal dran erinnern !!!!!!


----------



## BonnieundClyde (6. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Moin,
haben uns jetzt auch mal eingetragen, allerdings stimmt der Standort leider nicht :? 
Zwischen Bramfeld und Neu Wulmstorf liegen ca. 40 KM, also am anderen Ende von Hamburg auf der anderen Seite der Elbe. Hab wir nu was falsch gemacht oder ist die Karte so ungenau?

Gruß,
Elisa und Thomas


----------



## Annett (6. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo Ihr zwei,

da die Karte den Ort richtig benennt, können wir davon ausgehen, dass sie so "ungenau" ist. 
Wenn ich sehe, wie groß bei uns (Wiedemar, Schkeuditz) der Punkt ist und wo ca. Halle/S. liegt, dann wird uns das, falls sich unser hallisches Mitglied irgendwann mal einträgt  , sicherlich auch als ein Punkt präsentiert. *huhu Günter G.*
Ich denke, um zu sehen wer aus der Nachbarschaft kommt, reicht die Karte allemal, oder?


----------



## BonnieundClyde (6. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Klar, um zu sehen, wer um die Ecke wohnt, reicht es allemal  
Da wir im November umziehen, wird der Eintrag dann nochmal geändert, mal sehen, wo wir dann auf der Karte erscheinen


----------



## Joachim (7. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Nabend,

hatte ja auch schon den Eindruck ...  

Es ist in unseren Breiten nunmal so, das man für das veröffentlichen von Kartenmaterial Lizenzgebühren zahlen muss, weil sonst der Abmahner kommt.
Von daher wird es so schnell keine Frei verfügbare und exakte Karte geben. Leider, ich hätte ja auch gern die größeren Städte und die Ländergrenzen drauf ... 

Wer will kann sich ja mal die Mühe machen eine frei verfügbare bessere Karte zu finden und dann auch noch die Geokoordinaten zu den Orten...


----------



## jochen (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo,

zur besseren Orientierung, eine kleine Hilfe...

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=MjQ2NDd8NTQ%3D&cat=


----------



## Joachim (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Naja, nun weiß ich, woher der Spruch "... ganz schön blöd" kommt. Andererseits, war die schönste ja dann doch noch die schlaueste unter den blöden.  

Vielleicht können wir so eine Karte ja mal zum nächsten Teichtreffen zu später Stunde auslegen, und auch mal solche Fragen stellen ...


----------



## jochen (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo,

Wenn man Miss Märkisch-Oderland glauben darf dann ist  Kwoddel,.....ein Pole..... 

@ Joachim...und wer ist dann der Quizmaster...


----------



## Silke (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

HAllo,
oh Mann, wie peinlich....Schönheit ist eben nicht alles.
Das wissen ja schon meine Kids in der 2. Klasse.


----------



## Dodi (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hi!

Ich glaub's einfach nicht...
Die haben ja wohl in Geografie Totalausfall gehabt!


----------



## kwoddel (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo!!

Genial !!!   :crazy: :crazy:    






:__ nase: :nase:


----------



## Dr.J (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Kwoddel und Pole  ich schmeiss mich wech 

Gut fand ich die, die Deutschland auf den Kopf gedreht hat


----------



## kwoddel (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo

machste Lecher in die Bläche!!!



Habe für mein Auto eine Orginalrechung


----------



## Joachim (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

@Jochen
Natürlich wäre ich der Quitschmeister! 

@Kwoddel
Von heut an bist du nich mehr der Nörgler, sondern "Der Pole" 

Halt! Momentmal - dann ist ja Thorsten, mein geliebter Cheffe , jetze auch Pole ...    *ganzschnellwechundautowegschließ*


----------



## koilander (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

ich wußte das schon lange.

 nichts für ungut


----------



## koilander (15. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Kopf hoch Frank


----------



## Thorsten (15. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hi Udo,

das sehe ich ja jetzt erst, herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Club.

Stelle doch deinen Teich mal ein bisschen vor, würde mich freuen!


----------



## kwoddel (16. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Ja Udo
Mach das mal !!!!


----------



## Dr.J (27. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

An alle Neuankömmlinge,

Wäre super, wenn ihr euch auch in die Mitgliederkarte eintragen könntet. So bekommen wir alle ein besseres Bild, wie sich so die Mitglieder auf das Land verteilen.

Danke!!!!!


----------



## Steingarnele (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> An alle Neuankömmlinge,
> 
> Wäre super, wenn ihr euch auch in die Mitgliederkarte eintragen könntet. So bekommen wir alle ein besseres Bild, wie sich so die Mitglieder auf das Land verteilen.
> 
> Danke!!!!!



  *schieb*


----------



## Annett (8. März 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Na dann will ich den Thread mal wieder hervorkramen.

An alle "Neuen" - wie wäre es denn mit einem Eintrag in der Karte?! 
Nebenbei könnt Ihr auch gleich nachsehen, wer so alles aus Eurer "Ecke" kommt.


----------



## Swissfrau (8. März 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Anett

Dein Wunsch ist mir doch Befehl. 

Wenn es nun klappt, sollte die CH mit 3 Pers. vertreten sein.  

Ups, soooooo mager. Wo sind die CH-Teichbesitzer nur? 

Gruss Conni


----------



## Dr.J (8. März 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

@Conni

dann rühr bitte mal kräftig die Werbetrommel für uns.


----------



## Swissfrau (8. März 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

@Dr.J

Nun ja, soll ja keine Erpressung sein,  

Aaaaaber, kommt ganz darauf an, ob es auch schön Antworten auf meine Fragen (Technik) gibt. 

Dann können wir sicherlich über Werbung reden. 

Nun mach ich aber besser einen schnellen Abgang. 

Gruss conni


----------



## Thorsten (8. März 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Erpressung?  

So ja nun nicht....


----------



## Swissfrau (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Thorsten

hat alles nix genutzt. Keine weiteren Antworten auf meine Fragen bei "Filter" 

Kann nur hoffen, dass aufs Wochenende die Leute fleissiger werden.:beeten:  

Was solls, gehe ich halt erst mal mit den Hunden raus eine Runde laufen.


----------



## Dr.J (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

 wo sind hier die Filterexperten??????? Der Frau muss geholfen werden. 

Nun aber zackig!!!!!


----------



## Thorsten (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Ich glaube nicht das viele Leuts hier so teure Filter im Einsatz haben.

Daran wird´s liegen


----------



## Dodi (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Moin, Ihr Lieben!

Aber Conny weiss doch noch gar nicht so richtig, was sie einsetzen soll, deshalb möchte sie gerne Vorschläge, was wartungsarm ist... und da wird ihr doch sicher noch jemand etwas zu sagen können, oder?


----------



## Joachim (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Vielleicht solltet ihr im richtigen Thema Antworten und nicht im Mitgliederkarten-Thread ... 

Hier gehts lang: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=47592#post47592


----------



## kwoddel (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hallo Joachim

   Supi Burschi


----------



## Joachim (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

@Frank


----------



## Thorsten (21. März 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

An die "neuen" User ...vergesst das Eintragen in der Karte nicht.


----------



## Thomas_H (21. März 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> An die "neuen" User ...vergesst das Eintragen in der Karte nicht.




Ja;- 
Ich habe gar keine Nachbarn


----------



## Dr.J (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Mal eben das Thema wieder nach oben holen.

@all Neue
Bitte in die Karte eintragen. Danke.


----------



## Dr.J (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Hi,

ich schon wieder 

@all Neue Teichfreunde
Bitte in die Karte eintragen. Danke.


----------



## Heiko H. (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Huhu,

schon geschehen


----------



## Manuela (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

hab ich gerade erledigt

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## masce (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

ich auch


----------



## Thomas_H (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Wieso hab ich denn so wenige Nachbarn?  

Ich glaub ich muß mal Werbung machen...


----------



## Dr.J (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Nachdem wir hier in den letzten Wochen sehr viele neue Mitglieder begrüssen durften, mal wieder der dezente Hinweis auf unsere

MITGLIEDERKARTE

Den Link findet ihr hier

Unten in der Karte könnt ihr euch über den Link "Mitgliederkarten-Profil" eintragen.


----------



## Bine (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Erledigt :


----------



## Dr.J (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mitgliederliste*

Alter Hut, aber immer wieder gut. 

Thema mal nach oben schiebe.


----------

